
PasteBox Clipboard manager for macOS - astevic
http://astevic.com/pastebox
======
dbg31415
I was looking for a replacement to JumpCut and this looks great. Thanks!

~~~
lanna
[https://github.com/TermiT/Flycut](https://github.com/TermiT/Flycut)

~~~
dbg31415
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/copyclip-clipboard-
history/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/copyclip-clipboard-
history/id595191960?mt=12) seems to work too, and it's also free... Will try
Flycut out as well though.

